# eye injury



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

We came home last night to find that lola and quark decided to get up on the dinningroom table ( I have no idea how) and steal the package of treats I bought them we found the package all ripped up in the dog cave and all over the couch. Also inside the treats there was a package that said do not consume they ripped that apart too and that was all over the inside of the dog bed it looks like black soil. Anyways Lola was squinting and her eye was really watery so I picked her up and held her under the light to look at it she has 3 scratches in her eye they are kinda swirly they look like hair stuck to her eye so I rinsed her eye out and just cuddled with her all night. As soon as it hit 8am I called the vet we are going in at 320 ugh I wish it was sooner I'm so worried today her eye is all swollen and has white stuff coming out of it and she won't even let me touch it.... I'm hoping they can fix It and I'm really hoping she dosnt have to have surgery :s ill update you all as soon as I can


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I pray Lola will be ok, and heal fast. Poor Lola..


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Omg poor lola!! Feel better little one!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Any way you can get her in earlier? If not can you call the vet and ask if there is something you can be doing to help her? How scary! Praying for you both!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh no, I hope her eye is okay! Hopefully it is just an abrasion and nothing serious.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Poor Lola. You should go to the vets as soon as possible as scratches in the eye can lead to proper eye infactions which in return can damage the eye. Hope she is well soon.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww poor thing! It does sound like maybe she scratched her eye in all the fuss of the treats. Hopefully a little bit of eye drops/oitment & she'll be on the mend. Please let us know what the vet says though! Will be thinking of her....


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor little girl. I hope it's something that can be sorted fast. Eye scratches, once treated, heal up very quickly.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope you are at the vet now! Give us an update when you get back. After Brody's eye problems, that is one thing I never wait on. Eyes can go downhill so fast.


----------



## Stephanie3378 (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh no! Poor baby! Hopefully her eye is just scratched. Best wishes for a quick healing!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww poor baby...Please keep us posted, I would mention the crystals as well as they are poisionous.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

What is the outcome? Poor Lola!!!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I hope you are home now with good news...let us know ( & I hope she/they didn't ingest any of the crystals either). Hugs from all of us....


----------



## Martha (Sep 21, 2010)

Bless her heart. I know you are worried sick. Pls let us know what the vet says. I will say a little prayer.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey everyone...
We just got home. I had to take lola to the petstore to get her a little treat first. So they put drops in her eye they help with irritation and freeze the eye a little then they did a eye flo dye test which showed a chunck missinging they say she has a cornial ulcer which should heal up. She is on metacam, ciloxan and has tear gel and for the next 24 to 36 hrs. I have to put drops in her eyes alternating with the ciloxan they drew her blood and spun it out and I have to put 2 drops of that in as well its going to be a long day day and a half but so worth it if she will heal up good


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So Happy it will heal, and hope it's a fast healing for her. Poor thing. Give her few extra hugs and nose kisses from me and Amberleah.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

My thoughts are with you and Lola.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Eek glad it'll heal! Eye injuries are the scariest


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, what a terrible thing to happen, I'm happy she will be ok. Do you have any idea how this happened? Poor girl.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Poor Baby. Hope her eye will heal soon.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> Hey everyone...
> We just got home. I had to take lola to the petstore to get her a little treat first. So they put drops in her eye they help with irritation and freeze the eye a little then they did a eye flo dye test which showed a chunck missinging they say she has a cornial ulcer which should heal up. She is on metacam, ciloxan and has tear gel and for the next 24 to 36 hrs. I have to put drops in her eyes alternating with the ciloxan they drew her blood and spun it out and I have to put 2 drops of that in as well its going to be a long day day and a half but so worth it if she will heal up good



I am glad she will get better. I had a corneal ulcer in my eye from falling asleep with my contacts in.. It was very painful! Poor Lola.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh Lola! Get better soon pretty girl!!!!!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad she is doing better. Keep us posted. Hugs to sweet Lola!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

so glad her little eye will heal fine that scared me when i read it was her eye


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg poor lil Lola! :sad5: That has to be so painful! I am glad that the vet gave her some drops, it is gonna be a long couple days! Thoughts and prayers for the both of you!!


----------

